# Nichicon Finegold Capacitors



## applevalleyjoe

I can't seem to find any information describing this capacitor. I know that they are part of the MUSE series and that they are suppossed to be pretty good. But I 'm confused: I've read where the KZ series if Nichicon's best but that appears to be in conflict with what I've been told about the Finegolds. I do know that the few that are available through ebay are expensive. Also, very few audio dealers carry a full complement of these. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## FallenAngel

Check Percy Audio, they offer KZ and FG and have a nice little arrow graph saying that KZ is the higher grade model of FG.


----------



## tomb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *applevalleyjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't seem to find any information describing this capacitor. I know that they are part of the MUSE series and that they are suppossed to be pretty good. But I 'm confused: I've read where the KZ series if Nichicon's best but that appears to be in conflict with what I've been told about the Finegolds. I do know that the few that are available through ebay are expensive. Also, very few audio dealers carry a full complement of these. Any input would be appreciated._

 

It should be easy to interpret which one is higher on the scale of Nichicon's grades:






 Also check Handmade Electronics.


----------



## Forte

Have never bought from this Company but you could try here Nichicon Muse capacitors minisemi


----------



## slowpogo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Forte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have never bought from this Company but you could try here Nichicon Muse capacitors minisemi_

 

They have the good Muse values at standard prices, but they charge $14.85 for shipping.


----------



## motherone

I've bought quite a few Nichicon's here:

Nichicon Muse & QXF capacitors

 From my understanding of the Muse polarized line, it goes like this:

 KZ - Top of the line
 FG - Second to the top of the line
 FW - Below FG

 The ES is generally considered "superior" for anything that is in the signal path. I originally thought the FX series was the "high voltage" version of the ES (they both used to come in the same "green" wrapper), but it looks like it may be a polarized cap that sits between the FG and FW.


----------



## MoodySteve

It's pretty discouraging that the data sheets for Nichicon's 'audio' capacitors are so sparse on electrical information, compared to their regular data sheets.

 No ripple, ESR or anything else - just dimensions!


----------



## tomb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoodySteve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's pretty discouraging that the data sheets for Nichicon's 'audio' capacitors are so sparse on electrical information, compared to their regular data sheets.

 No ripple, ESR or anything else - just dimensions!_

 

That's typical for all companies with their "audio-grade" capacitors. If the ratings in that regard are not published, it's usually because they're not competitive in those ratings. It's the reason that some of us state that there's not much value in using "audio-grade"/boutique electrolytics outside of the signal path - better to use a straight power cap for those applications.


----------



## MoodySteve

The main difference I can find is that the audio capacitors tend to have a slightly _higher_ dissipation factor/tan delta than low-ESR/high reliability types like PW or HE. I can't think of an application that would benefit from a higher tan delta. Anyone? 

 The KZs (top of the line) do have a lower tan-delta than the 'normal' caps but KG, FW, etc have equal or worse.

 What do these offer a builder besides a striking physical similarity to Black Gates???


----------



## paijo

tomb said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no KA series on the graph... AFAIK, KA is hugher grade to KT...so...in which position if KA compared to KZ??which on sounds beter??


----------



## Alek5

Hello people , i am gathering some information and soon making a project on my Teac UD-501.
 I am interested has anyone had any experience with Nichicon 4700mf 35V? 
 As i found some info is that because of dimension's only they will fit in my DAC , or any other recommendation's what else could i put in?


----------



## FallenAngel

Looking at ripple current values, which is basically what you want to judge the performance of a power supply cap by, KA is not as good as KW. The PS and PW lines are the best in terms of specs.
  
 This was while looking at the 4700uF / 35V value on DigiKey (link attached).


----------



## Alek5

fallenangel said:


> Looking at ripple current values, which is basically what you want to judge the performance of a power supply cap by, KA is not as good as KW. The PS and PW lines are the best in terms of specs.
> 
> This was while looking at the 4700uF / 35V value on DigiKey (link attached).


 
 Do you have any suggestions? Which capacitor. Thank you to in the table, the values are not certain when it comes to KA as KW .. There are not many places .. 18mm size capacitors.


----------



## FallenAngel

KW and FW look identical in that size. They really might be. As I said before, the best specs in terms of cleaning up the power supply is the and long life is the PW line for this size.


----------



## Alek5

fallenangel said:


> KW and FW look identical in that size. They really might be. As I said before, the best specs in terms of cleaning up the power supply is the and long life is the PW line for this size.


 
 I thought of that company specifically condenser to look for?


----------



## FallenAngel

I like Panasonic FM and Nichicon PW for power supplies.


----------



## paijo

fallenangel said:


> Looking at ripple current values, which is basically what you want to judge the performance of a power supply cap by, KA is not as good as KW. The PS and PW lines are the best in terms of specs.
> 
> This was while looking at the 4700uF / 35V value on DigiKey (link attached).


 
 if it so, why they claim KA is better version of KW???is it marketing gimmick only??


----------



## kahei036

paijo said:


> if it so, why they claim KA is better version of KW???is it marketing gimmick only??


 

 Looking into the datasheets, the ripple current looks the same on KA and KW. But KA has larger temperture range and slightly better impedance ratio at low temperture than KW does.
  
 http://www.nichicon.co.jp/english/products/pdfs/e-ka.pdf
 http://www.nichicon.co.jp/english/products/pdfs/e-kw.pdf


----------

